# 5/29 blue water Report



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well it started off with the other person calling in sick, so it was just me and my son Parker going to the The Nipple. Arrived at 7 am and live cigs in at 0703 trolled to the 131 hole and got nothing. Worked the 131 hole for at least and hour and came across a weed line, but the problem was a big pod of Dolphins were working the line. No bait around the line at all. The water was clean and Blue. Pulled in llive cigs and dropped the outriggers to put out a wahoo spread then trolled for another hour with nothing. Pulled lines in and went to the Edge and my son landed a 3 ft shark and I landed a lizard fish. Sorry no pix on him, but the fish has a mouth like a lizard. Fished the edge until noon then went to the Avocet, but we came across another weed line and worked that with live Cigs and ended up with one chicken in the boat. The other chicken I left in the water so I could get another line ready was eaten by a barracuda. Sadly to say this but all the 100 plus Chickens I saw left. We worked that lines for another hour and we got nothing. We never made it to the Avocet we pulled lines in at 2 pm and ran back in. We will try again.
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another pix
Whyme


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's an expensive fish. Next time the cooler will run over 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing how expensive it was. Hehe
Whyme


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Just curious, why start out bump trolling livebaits? Would it make more sense to put out a spread you can cover a little more water with till you find life? Just asking.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The reason why is I had live bait why not use it. If the live bait don't get hit then life in the area is dead. I'm guessing. Also I think live bait looks more natural then plastics. What you think? 
Whyme


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

We had the exact same experience Sunday!  Beautiful day for trolling though.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad you got out there. Hope next time is more productive. We were out there for the weekend and found a lot of blue water but not very much life other than on the boat.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I went out there on Monday the 31st onboard a customer's 36' Silverton out of Destin. Found a good push of current near the 131 hole. Not much grass but clearly marked with lots of foam. We did end up with a bunch of schooly mahi, and caught 1 bull at 40#, and lost one in the 50# class. It did not look fishy, with very little bait around, but the Mahi were feeding. Also, went 0 for 1 on a very small white Marlin that despite his insistence, we could not get hooked up. 

Same place, different day, you never know!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Live bait is always the best option, but pulling plastics first allow you to move fast. Once you locate life/predators, then switch to your live bait. I've had great success doing it that way!
I'm also a little biased since I make the plastics I pull...lol. Are you sure it was a cuda that ate the other one? I only ask because the edge is loaded with wahoo this time of year....


----------

